# Evacuation - you will need cash!!!!



## Sunset (Jan 24, 2011)

Was asked to repost this by MaidenScotland. Don't know how to (or even if I can) make a sticky.  Maybe a mod can make this a sticky.

If you are intending to leave the country make sure you have lots of foreign cash on you as tourists are refused exit at the departure gates unless they pay the police the requested amount.. Some tourists have collected up to 3500 dollars in order to pass the door.

MaidenScotland


----------

